# White Elm, i think. pics....



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

the bark really looked like elm anyway, as did the shape of the tree standing (grey tree in center).







the wood is really light, with light honey/brown tones. the texture of the log and the live edges is intense. 
i'll get some better pics of the grain when we stack and sticker these boards. 

this was one of those rare, ideal situations. homeowner contacted me about commissioning furniture to be made from this tree which was dead and had to be removed from the site of her new house. I got to see the tree before it was taken down, discuss the removal with the arborists involved to maximize the usable lumber, and we have a long while to firm up designs for as many pieces as we can think of to go into the new house. 

i showed up to a 40'+ log ready to me milled up. we bucked it into 4 sawlogs: [email protected] 12', [email protected] 8-9'. the shorter ones have nice crotch figure. the pickup can only handle one sawlog worth of boards at a time (barely) so we will have to go back a few times to get it all milled and back to my shop for drying.
































my partner may look like he's being lazy but when a guy uses a cant hook for a pillow he's tough enough to work with me. :laughing:
you can see three of the sawlogs here, the last was buried in knee deep snow.

more pics will be added to this thread as we make progress getting this one milled and cataloged.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Got any pictures of the grain ? I am not familiar enough with white elm to say one way or the other. Looking at the log uncut I would have guessed maple, but those slabs show no darker heart so that ruled that out for me.

It's cool you get to mill and build from the wood and return it to the homeowner as a finished piece, I like doing that.



.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Ya it looks almost maple.. Isn't elm usually a nice orange color .. I just milled 1000' bf of it


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

Daren said:


> Got any pictures of the grain ? I am not familiar enough with white elm to say one way or the other. Looking at the log uncut I would have guessed maple, but those slabs show no darker heart so that ruled that out for me.
> 
> It's cool you get to mill and build from the wood and return it to the homeowner as a finished piece, I like doing that.
> 
> ...


pics of grain coming soon. it is really subdued color-wise. the bark was really coarse almost like silver maple. i googled 'white elm' and found a pic that is almost exactly like what i have. funny thing is, the homeowner had some environmental experts come survey and label the trees on the property prior to the new house being built because the property is on a protected wetland area. the survey listed this tree as "oak". i'm no expert, but this REALLY doesn't look, smell, feel like or in any way resemble any type of oak that i know of. 

this is the second person who i've been able to do the 'tree to furniture' thing with and it is just awesome. very gratifying on both ends.
not for nothing but your website and the info it contains was a big factor in my decision to get into milling and drying my own lumber in the first place. 
so thanks again! in fact, i got to your site through this site while researching kilns so thanks to you *and* WWT!



Ibangwood said:


> Ya it looks almost maple.. Isn't elm usually a nice orange color .. I just milled 1000' bf of it


i've been through the other recent elm post on here, is that you? nice looking stuff. that post is what got me trying to figure out what i have, your elm is way more colorful and dynamic. i think you have red elm, i have white. i could be totally wrong too! still learning the tree ID game. i'll get some shots of these boards' faces pretty soon and post them up for the experts to chime in on.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey ya this elm I have could be just tjat' I have tons of it! Here's another pic! Ya it had real neat looking grain. I like it a lot


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*oak*

It looks like red oak to me. Elm has a bark more like ash.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Ibangwood said:


> Hey ya this elm I have could be just tjat' I have tons of it! Here's another pic! Ya it had real neat looking grain. I like it a lot


I could be wrong, but I think what you have is indeed Red Elm. Smells a lot better that the other elm, to me anyway. I think he has white elm. Is gray elm another name for white elm? That's what I've always called it.


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

here's the best i could do on face grain pics. we had very little time to get these boards moved and stacked. still looking white elmy to me but that's just based on internet pics for reference. 































also a pic of the bark before the tree was felled.










any thoughts?


----------

